# Do You See Yourself Still Driving for Uber in Six Months?



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm curious as to how many people are going to try and stick it out.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

as an uber shill, not only must I report your poor attitude towards this situation, but must inform all peoples viewing, TravK is a GENIUS in that all transportation will go through Uber in the future and we will all be millionaire rockstars until he fires us all​


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Once I get rid of all you bastards the surge fares should be great. Thee only Uber driver in the USA....yeah baby.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Doubtful. It's gotten so slow recently that it may becoming the expectation that I only work big events and holidays. That's the only time it's consistently busy these days.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Doubtful. The more rides I accept the more reasons I find to discontinue. 

We just had a surge in my city. Went up to 4.5x. No pings in the 10 minutes there was a surge. Came off the surge, but now the area is flooded with drivers. Like bees to honey.


----------



## Hangingaround79 (Aug 20, 2014)

If I am still working for uber in six months I hope I get hit by a bus.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber has two choices to transition into a sustainable model
1. Admit they went too far, and raise fares. Retain experienced drivers.
2. Exploit an endless supply of the recently-immigrated, and a “reserve army” of the under/unemployed. Let new drivers take three months to discover they’re getting a shit deal. String them along with the hope of a mega-surge godsend weekend.

What the **** call do you think Travis is going to make. It’s this until I find a real job.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> Doubtful. The more rides I accept the more reasons I find to discontinue.
> 
> We just had a surge in my city. Went up to 4.5x. No pings in the 10 minutes there was a surge. Came off the surge, but now the area is flooded with drivers. Like bees to honey.


Or flies to shit !


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I had to turn down 15 1.25x rides 15-25 minutes away to get one 5.0x surge in my area. Telling so many doe-eyed drunkards to get lost felt just as good as the 20-mile 5x fare. Honestly. I will laugh long and hard if I get a warning about my acceptance rate, and am forwarding everything Uber ever sends me directly to Gawker for their expose.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

One thing that sticks in my head, over and over and drives me crazy. How things could have gone another way.
If Uber hadn’t have aggressively discouraged and basically eradicated tipping from the most tippable of industries. If we got a cash, untaxed $10-$20 boost to every single hour we worked. At ZERO expense to Uber. This would be a workable gig. Such a shame, such a crying irredeemable shame.
It would have fixed everything, saved so many from poverty, and so many riders from the guilt of exploitation. Riders don’t want any part of Uber once they find out its real cost. Can’t wait for Uber’s IPO. I’m going to make tens of thousands shorting it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> One thing that sticks in my head, over and over and drives me crazy. How things could have gone another way.
> If Uber hadn't have aggressively discouraged and basically eradicated tipping from the most tippable of industries. If we got a cash, untaxed $10-$20 boost to every single hour we worked. At ZERO expense to Uber. This would be a workable gig. Such a shame, such a crying irredeemable shame.
> It would have fixed everything, saved so many from poverty, and so many riders from the guilt of exploitation. Riders don't want any part of Uber once they find out its real cost. Can't wait for Uber's IPO. I'm going to make tens of thousands shorting it.


It would be somewhat foolish for Uber to fix their tipping policy in their app system because THEN that money will have to be reported to the IRS. It will show on Uber's pay transfer into your bank account.
*
So no, that really is NOT a viable answer for tax dodging.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Can't wait for Uber's IPO. I'm going to make tens of thousands shorting it.


I wouldn't suggest that. If you think Uber is manipulating the drivers financially, you really have no clue how vicious these various manipulations end up being once they hit public trading. That's where all the real criminals of society end up, at the top of the pile of the public, ripping savings and pension funds to shreds.

Pump, then dump. They wait for suckers on either side, long or short to weigh in, then they financially rape 'em.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Or flies to shit !


LOL! Damn! I MUST get me a smartphone! But then again, I might start kicking guys off MY CORNER! lol **Isn't that how prostitutes do it ?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'm curious as to how many people are going to try and stick it out.


Perhaps...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Or flies to shit !


You know the rates are bad when drivers start not accepting 1.5X surge pings.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> One thing that sticks in my head, over and over and drives me crazy. How things could have gone another way.
> If Uber hadn't have aggressively discouraged and basically eradicated tipping from the most tippable of industries. If we got a cash, untaxed $10-$20 boost to every single hour we worked. At ZERO expense to Uber. This would be a workable gig. Such a shame, such a crying irredeemable shame.
> It would have fixed everything, saved so many from poverty, and so many riders from the guilt of exploitation. Riders don't want any part of Uber once they find out its real cost. Can't wait for Uber's IPO. I'm going to make tens of thousands shorting it.


Their plan readily appears to me to flood the system with ignorant drivers, expose them to wildly unacceptable undisclosed risks, bilk the public on their IPO, etc etc.

I saw nearly the identical things happen in my prior business when the construction market was flooded with illegal immigrant workers, literally by the millions. It nearly wiped out every U.S. citizen framer, drywaller and concrete worker. The 'independent contractor' gig is just another scam construct to screw the working public. The only survivors were the U.S. citizens who got on the other side of the equation being the psuedo over-lords of the illegals, paying them shit and trying to scrape 10-20% off the top because they could interface with the system, being english speakers.


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

In 6 months from now, If things go according to plan, I'll drive a few hours on the weekend to make a few bucks, which would result in a 75% reduction in hours.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

djnsmith7 said:


> In 6 months from now, If things go according to plan, I'll drive a few hours on the weekend to make a few bucks, which would result in a 75% reduction in hours.


Mike Tyson: *"Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face.*"


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

To answer the thread title, my acceptance rate is in the toilet as I cherry-pick fares and I have no intention of changing that. I cancel and drive-off at least twice a day, in full view of the undesirable passenger. I’m not sure Uber will still have me around in one month. I won’t forget you guys, something’s going to change around here no matter who it inconveniences.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> To answer the thread title, my acceptance rate is in the toilet as I cherry-pick fares and I have no intention of changing that. I cancel and drive-off at least twice a day, in full view of the undesirable passenger. I'm not sure Uber will still have me around in one month. I won't forget you guys, something's going to change around here no matter who it inconveniences.


Don't forget, for a mere $1.60 a ride you can give close friends $4 for min. fare rides and rate you 5 STARS to get your rating back.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You know the rates are bad when drivers start not accepting 1.5X surge pings.


I sit in my condo, wont take an x call under 2.0x. Screw it, it can ping through and some other desperate ass can take the $3 net from the ride. I can make more begging on a freeway off ramp


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> To answer the thread title, my acceptance rate is in the toilet as I cherry-pick fares and I have no intention of changing that. I cancel and drive-off at least twice a day, in full view of the undesirable passenger. I'm not sure Uber will still have me around in one month. I won't forget you guys, something's going to change around here no matter who it inconveniences.


You've got style sir. ** "I cancel and drive-off at least twice a day, in full view of the undesirable passenger." ** The only way that could be better is if you gave them the finger too. 

You've won the highly coveted 'Uber Rebel' award for the day.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I sit in my condo, wont take an x call under 2.0x. Screw it, it can ping through and some other desperate ass can take the $3 net from the ride. I can make more begging on a freeway off ramp


Might be you could. Uber support would probably advise you to give it a try if you complained of hardship to them. Too bad the jobs at all the good off-ramps are already taken.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Don't forget, for a mere $1.60 a ride you can give close friends $4 for min. fare rides and rate you 5 STARS to get your rating back.


How much does it cost if they're just acquaintances?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> How much does it cost if they're just acquaintances?


Just don't go into a bar and offer to give drunk guys $4 for a very short ride home. You'd probably get the snot beat outta ya...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You've got style sir. ** "I cancel and drive-off at least twice a day, in full view of the undesirable passenger." ** The only way that could be better is if you gave them the finger too.
> 
> You've won the highly coveted 'Uber Rebel' award for the day.


I admired that response very much. Something to emulate.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Don't forget, for a mere $1.60 a ride you can give close friends $4 for min. fare rides and rate you 5 STARS to get your rating back.


How much does it cost if they're just acquaintances?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I wouldn't suggest that. If you think Uber is manipulating the drivers financially, you really have no clue how vicious these various manipulations end up being once they hit public trading. That's where all the real criminals of society end up, at the top of the pile of the public, ripping savings and pension funds to shreds.
> 
> Pump, then dump. They wait for suckers on either side, long or short to weigh in, then they financially rape 'em.


Man, you really are paranoid. We have the fine people in D.C. watching out for the slightest problem - THEN THEY POUNCE!

Bernie Madoff with barely $18 billion dollars over a few decades - AND THEY POUNCED!

The Wall Street thieves wrecked the world's economy, but when just 1 in 3 Americans were living in cardboard boxes, THEY POUNCED!

We're in good hands. Trust America, Trust Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Man, you really are paranoid. We have the fine people in D.C. watching out for the slightest problem - THEN THEY POUNCE!
> 
> Bernie Madoff with barely $18 billion dollars over a few decades - AND THEY POUNCED!
> 
> ...


I very much appreciate your reality cynicism. Forget who said "I wouldn't be paranoid if everyone wasn't out to get me."


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

travis is being a lil biotch but i think the drivers that have sent their phones back as a reaction to whats been happening lately are kind of reacting too quickly.

currently trying to line up a part time during regular weekday work hours and then fill my remaining hours with uber when i can. there's still money to be made if you know when to uber/not to uber.

but this plan can definitely change if there's another fare reduction or rides get more scarce.

travis is on thin ice right now.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

driveLA said:


> travis is being a lil biotch but i think the drivers that have sent their phones back as a reaction to whats been happening lately are kind of reacting too quickly.
> 
> currently trying to line up a part time during regular weekday work hours and then fill my remaining hours with uber when i can. there's still money to be made if you know when to uber/not to uber.
> 
> ...


Don't know how any X driver can't see the Chicago reality of $.90 per mile handwriting on the wall and as far as I'm concerned, a buck 10 is a money loser without even thinking twice. Math reality sez if you are grossing $1.40 per mile overALL for paid miles (because most have at least EQUAL or MORE Unpaid then Paid miles when the dust settles) you are probably just making the standard IRS deduction for COSTS and no driver is making money at that rate PERIOD. They might think they are, but they aren't. At a buck 10 even plus the minute and base rate the number is lower than IRS cost deduct for TOTAL miles. I'd certainly welcome any challenge to that fact just to see some blow hard try it.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'm curious as to how many people are going to try and stick it out.


I am going to stick it out through the Holidays-MAYBE the Superbowl when it's here in Feb but no way will I be doing this in 6 months. Too much hassle, risk, wear and tear on my car.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Just don't go into a bar and offer to give drunk guys $4 for a very short ride home. You'd probably get the snot beat outta ya...


 Kinda sounds like a pick up line...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> Kinda sounds like a pick up line...


Ya think? I don't have to experiment to figure that one out. I think I could pretty easily rustle up an innumerable amount of friend short trips to get my rating back if I needed to. But the rates are so shitty I don't even tell my friends and relatives that I UBER.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> To answer the thread title, my acceptance rate is in the toilet as I cherry-pick fares and I have no intention of changing that. I cancel and drive-off at least twice a day, in full view of the undesirable passenger. I'm not sure Uber will still have me around in one month. I won't forget you guys, something's going to change around here no matter who it inconveniences.


This logic to me makes the most sense. I consider it more effective than protesting and much more gratifying!!! I said this already tonight in the Orlando thread, but worth repeating: cancelling unfavorable fares on the spot will be my new method of combating these latest rounds of fare cuts. Cheers!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Ya think? I don't have to experiment to figure that one out. I think I could pretty easily rustle up an innumerable amount of friend short trips to get my rating back if I needed to. But the rates are so shitty I don't even tell my friends and relatives that I UBER.


Yeah, after the rate cut Friday I had to face one of my taxi-driver friends. He was loving it. He said he had brought home about $180 the previous night, and that if I kept doing ~70 hrs./wk. for Uber, I might be able to bring home $180/month. I think he over-estimated.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Don't know how any X driver can't see the Chicago reality of $.90 per mile handwriting on the wall and as far as I'm concerned, a buck 10 is a money loser without even thinking twice. Math reality sez if you are grossing $1.40 per mile overALL for paid miles (because most have at least EQUAL or MORE Unpaid then Paid miles when the dust settles) you are probably just making the standard IRS deduction for COSTS and no driver is making money at that rate PERIOD. They might think they are, but they aren't. At a buck 10 even plus the minute and base rate the number is lower than IRS cost deduct for TOTAL miles. I'd certainly welcome any challenge to that fact just to see some blow hard try it.


It's getting to the point where, if Uber supplied the vehicle, AND paid for the fuel, it MIGHT be worth doing, maybe.

I may be expecting too much, but my other jobs paid enough so I could pay my bills every month. Kind of a lofty goal, I know, but some people look for that. Especially when working 70 hrs./week!!!

*Uber - Where the other dude in the car pays for your ride, and you do too!*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

driveLA said:


> if there's another fare reduction


I would say, '*When* there's another fare reduction.' Why wouldn't they do Chicago's $.90/mile everywhere? It's obviously a great idea.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Same is happening in the Black fleet here. Our rates aren't so much as cut, but the cake that has to go around is being cut into increasingly smaller slivers.

Screen shots in Town show so many Black cars, often many more than Uber Taxi and UBERx. There is no word from UBER as to some sort of fleet cap. It doesn't suit their goals. They are more than happy to see their newbies invest in cars then saturate the market to the point where folk go broke.

Me I'm ok, had 6 OK months Ubering then it started drying up. Just had to farm my old contacts, and get "real" Chauffeur work. Only today tied up a new source of work for one of my cars which will be worth 5-8k p/m split between 1 full time and 2 part time drivers.

Each week has been a record week with UBER - the record being fewer jobs done, fewer hours logged on, week after week.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

driveLA said:


> travis is being a lil biotch but i think the drivers that have sent their phones back as a reaction to whats been happening lately are kind of reacting too quickly.
> 
> currently trying to line up a part time during regular weekday work hours and then fill my remaining hours with uber when i can. there's still money to be made if you know when to uber/not to uber.
> 
> ...


I really would love to believe that Travis is on thin ice, but I believe he has already won. Think about it, he's worth more money then everyone on this site could spend in a lifetime. Anything else is just gravy. He'll keep screwing over drivers as long as the ship keeps afloat and when or if it sinks, he'll walk away Uber rich off our blood and sweat. Best any of us can do is make sure this is not how we intend on feeding our families.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> Doubtful. The more rides I accept the more reasons I find to discontinue.
> 
> We just had a surge in my city. Went up to 4.5x. No pings in the 10 minutes there was a surge. Came off the surge, but now the area is flooded with drivers. Like bees to honey.


First rule of Uber.

Never chase Surge.

If you are the nearest you will get the job anyway.

Surge is designed to draw cars in.

Punters are mostly happy to wait for Surge to stop in London, certainly on Lux have no experience of Exec or X.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> How much does it cost if they're just acquaintances?


Never heard of anybody being deactivate for a low rating.

Being an arse that can't find anywhere is different.

Or if there is a serious complaint.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I really would love to believe that Travis is on thin ice, but I believe he has already won. Think about it, he's worth more money then everyone on this site could spend in a lifetime. Anything else is just gravy. *He'll keep screwing over drivers *as long as the ship keeps afloat and when or if it sinks, he'll walk away Uber rich off our blood and sweat. Best any of us can do is make sure this is not how we intend on feeding our families.


If drivers are receiving less than a total of $1.4o ppm they are making zero profit. The math don't lie.

And $1.40 is just the break even point for the IRS tax deduction. Work time/vehicle replacement and profit has to be ADDED TO that number.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I really would love to believe that Travis is on thin ice, but I believe he has already won. Think about it, he's worth more money then everyone on this site could spend in a lifetime. Anything else is just gravy. He'll keep screwing over drivers as long as the ship keeps afloat and when or if it sinks, he'll walk away Uber rich off our blood and sweat. Best any of us can do is make sure this is not how we intend on feeding our families.


He's 'WON' nothing. All he has done is amassed money. He's missed the true objective and doesn't even know it. I would guess someone of his extremely limited capacity will never know it. Ever notice that many extremely wealthy people are abusive and miserable?


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> He's 'WON' nothing. All he has done is amassed money. He's missed the true objective and doesn't even know it. I would guess someone of his extremely limited capacity will never know it. Ever notice that many extremely wealthy people are abusive and miserable?


no, he won. just look at his excuse for starting uber. He and his friends wanted a nicer, cleaner, cheaper option to a taxi. they got it, and they made billions doing it. the fact they do not include tip shows how cheap they really are. They were sick of paying full price for their rides, and now want to share with the world those same benefits. TravK and his bud's show how much distain they have for drivers in every move they make. Remember, you are the first target to be removed from the equation when he can. In the mean time, he is trying to rid Uber of you sooner, by torturing you all. Lot's of "dudes" out there are willing to drive, and he can burn through them all in the mean time, as it doesnt cost him anything. I vote we start taking one weekend a month off, see what uber does when their cars dont show up one weekend a month, not three hours.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

I think I'm going to only drive during surges.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> First rule of Uber.
> 
> Never chase Surge.
> 
> ...


No need to chase it. I conveniently live in one of two surge areas for my city. I laid in bed and turned in the driver app.  but I agree. I learned the hard way (caught up in the excitement of a large surge) about chasing.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Without Uber providing an option for PAX to Tip, just don't see how it will be profitable. Having the "Grey" being taken out of the TNC Insurance factor would be a big factor also. I am in the LA/OC area so while lots of Drivers, also lots of Uber PAX ; so not as much a # of PAX per hour but Driver Net Income issue for me.

This is my first year to do Taxes and Uber (as 2nd Job). Doing my taxes will force me to really go into my numbers even deeper. I already track quite a bit on an excel spreadsheet including Net broken down into after Gas and also after *$0.56 per mile, Uber Miles and Dead Miles, Gross/Net per hour driving, etc...

But for the past 3 months, I've been driving Uber less and have been adding other part-time work. I enjoy driving and meeting people but have little to no trust of Uber.
So we'll see what I do after New Years.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Punters are mostly happy to wait for Surge to stop in London, certainly on Lux have no experience of Exec or X.


And I can wait all day for surge to start. No surge, no ride. Without a car, I assume they need to get off the streets of LA at 3am somewhat more desperately than I do.

Wonder if Uber will start taking a preference to brand-new drivers who will accept any terms since they've got 0 weeks of payout/expense data to go on, and start showing old, pissed-off drivers the door. The wild card is that a brand new Uber driver is making bad U-turns, jumping four lanes to make his exit, majorly distracted by passenger satisfaction. Just generally being extremely unsafe and unpredictable, and presenting about as much risk of a fatal accident as a drunk driver. Uber upper management cares about this only to the extent that it affects their business plan. A fiery 5-teenager Uber semi truck rear-ender will not damage Uber as much as you might think. People need to get around and meet their friends, and transportation is where they rack up most of their lifetime risk anyway.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> no, he won. just look at his excuse for starting uber. He and his friends wanted a nicer, cleaner, cheaper option to a taxi. they got it, and they made billions doing it. the fact they do not include tip shows how cheap they really are. They were sick of paying full price for their rides, and now want to share with the world those same benefits. TravK and his bud's show how much distain they have for drivers in every move they make. Remember, you are the first target to be removed from the equation when he can. In the mean time, he is trying to rid Uber of you sooner, by torturing you all. Lot's of "dudes" out there are willing to drive, and he can burn through them all in the mean time, as it doesnt cost him anything. I vote we start taking one weekend a month off, see what uber does when their cars dont show up one weekend a month, not three hours.


I guess we just see it differently. When you say he 'won,' I thought you meant it like we had lost. I look at it like, I just found something I KNOW I don't wanna do. At least not for that corrupt outfit. It was a learning experience, and I'm a little wiser.

It's like walking across your yard barefooted and stepping in dog crap. You stop, cuss for a second, and change your course. Uber was (and is) the dog crap. I just found a way not to go. Someone will get it right for everyone involved, that's the only way it will work. It just won't be Uber, they're obviously consumed with greed, and as dumb as the aforementioned dog crap.

I'm sure the billions is the only metric most people use to judge success, but I'd still argue the guy lost more than he 'won.' That's coming from a poverty-stricken rich man.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

If you ever go to an Uber Office when it is open you will see no shortage of lambs to the slaughter.

I have been at the Uber office and out of nearly 100 drivers signing up snd updating documents I was the only one that spoke English as a first language and was likely the only driver born in the UK.

I suspect most where either X or just joining to work on XL.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

I was uber black until last weekend, the fares here are still under taxi rates. It was a hard decision to give up that join and support money. But amazingly since word has got out that I am no longer uber I have noticed a slight rise with bookings from other operators, generally with a freindly welcome back. So with the help of current and new friends here and interstate the future looks bright. Not saying it will be easy though.
however recieving double what uber charges for a city to airport run puts a smile on my face.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

To be honest I suspect Uber have realised that the high end drivers that they initially targeted were not easily pushed around to a certain extent.

And instead of trying to ride out the rough would simply do less Uber.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> To be honest I suspect Uber have realised that the high end drivers that they initially targeted were not easily pushed around to a certain extent.
> 
> And instead of trying to ride out the rough would simply do less Uber.


Uber need especially in a new city, drivers that will sing from the uber song sheet. Whilst all looks good now for some of the drivers it could all turn pearshape very soon


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> I have been at the Uber office and out of nearly 100 drivers signing up snd updating documents I was the only one that spoke English as a first language and was likely the only driver born in the UK.


Sounds like the taxi industry here. So, if Uber Boy's plan was to create a much worse version of the taxi industry, he was a success! At least cab drivers can earn a living! Problem is, we haven't even seen what Uber will become. Junkies will call an UberX to shoot-up in because it's cheap and warm. Hookers will turn tricks in UberX's for the same reason. What a sad f'ing joke.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I feel they may be more interested in exploiting the desperate.

Though in fairness the UberX rates (In London) and work quantity mean many are doing much better than they were at previous operators.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> To be honest I suspect Uber have realised that the high end drivers that they initially targeted were not easily pushed around to a certain extent.
> 
> And instead of trying to ride out the rough would simply do less Uber.


or none at all


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I guess we just see it differently. When you say he 'won,' I thought you meant it like we had lost. I look at it like, I just found something I KNOW I don't wanna do. At least not for that corrupt outfit. *It was a learning experience, and I'm a little wiser.*
> 
> It's like walking across your yard barefooted and stepping in dog crap. You stop, cuss for a second, and change your course. Uber was (and is) the dog crap.


Kinda like the millions of people (like UberX drivers) who tried to sell Amway. Except with a LOT of personal risk.

I predict the insurance industry won't take long to catch up with specialty products that will provide the real cost of coverage. I'd also expect that like the UK the cost for Xing will run about 5-6 grand a year.

Then we'll see who wants to part time Uber at current rates.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Kinda like the millions of people (like UberX drivers) who tried to sell Amway. Except with a LOT of personal risk.
> 
> I predict the insurance industry won't take long to catch up with specialty products that will provide the real cost of coverage. I'd also expect that like the UK the cost for Xing will run about 5-6 grand a year.
> 
> Then we'll see who wants to part time Uber at current rates.


I believe you. The insurance companies will be having a feeding frenzy shortly. Things can't go on like this. There's too much money there, and too much potential liability just begging for expensive specialty coverage. Uber, of course, doesn't have time for any liability, *"Just pass the cash please!."* Guess who that goes to?

It's just a shame that Uber Boy was able to make anything from it. I would have loved to have seen what this could have been if developed by a decent, honest, intelligent human being. Good Karma can't be bought, except through *Meritorious Deeds*. That 'other dude' is gonna be hurtin' for certain! His future is looking rather bleak, but when the weak are intoxicated with cash, and perceived power, they often can't see anything else. Poor lost souls.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Kaz said:


> I am going to stick it out through the Holidays-MAYBE the Superbowl when it's here in Feb but no way will I be doing this in 6 months. Too much hassle, risk, wear and tear on my car.


We all had the hassles, for sure. We knew we were tearing our cars to pieces for pennies, but the 'RISK' was *always* present in my mind. I knew I could be doing everything perfectly, but a split second later someone runs a red light, a passenger is dead or severely injured, and Uber wasn't worth it. NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU MADE.

It's rolling the dice every time you accept a request. Now, it's just a matter of how much you're going to lose...pennies, or enough to change your life forever.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

duggles said:


> Doubtful. It's gotten so slow recently that it may becoming the expectation that I only work big events and holidays. That's the only time it's consistently busy these days.


It's probably because there too many drivers on the road.


----------

